# M-Edge iPad cases are HERE! Yay!



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

M-Edge just tweeted this - The wait is over! Announcing M-Edge's 13 new iPad Accessories -- shop now before they sell out! http://bit.ly/8YAHw1

I'm on my way to take a look and just stopped in to share the news!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Doesn't ship for 2-3 weeks, so I'll be out of town. Good thing I ordered a cover yesterday.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow. Just the case weighs more than a Kindle 2.   


Mike


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't think I'm going to get the leather case. I wanted one for my K2 because it's more fragile and I wanted the built-in eluminator light. I'm very happy with that combo (have 2 more combo's for my children who have K1s), but after seeing the leather case for the iPad and how "bulky" it looks, I don't want it. What I want is a protective cover that doubles as a stand. It has to be thin and lightweight so I can carry it with me in my Timbuk2 classic messenger bag. I'll take this down to the iPad assessories thread so I can chew over it more, but I don't think I'm interested in the mEdge products at this point.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the Platform cover with the stand and handle that I asked them about earlier. I am curious about the added weight since the ipad is heavy already.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I wasn't planning on using my ipad in the case anyway, I just wanted an extra level of protection when I'm not using it, and when it's in my bag when I take it out. So I'm personally not worried about the weight. I'm disappointed that none of them are available for immediate shipment though. I won't be buying one now since I can't get it before I go out of town.



oops forgot the word not


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I wasn't planning on using my ipad in the case anyway, I just wanted an extra level of protection when I'm not using it, and when it's in my bag when I take it out. So I'm personally worried about the weight.


Ras, me too! I don't have my iPad yet, so I absolutely don't know what I'm talking about  , but I don't think I'll use it the same way I use my K2. I keep my K2 in my case while reading, but will probably not keep the iPad in the case at all unless it's not being used or when it's being transported via travel or whatever. So I think what I'm looking for is a sleeve, not a case. One that is lightweight and thin so it can fit into my messenger bag's sleeve. Anyway... still thinking it through.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> Ras, me too! I don't have my iPad yet, so I absolutely don't know what I'm talking about  , but I don't think I'll use it the same way I use my K2. I keep my K2 in my case while reading, but will probably not keep the iPad in the case at all unless it's not being used or when it's being transported via travel or whatever. So I think what I'm looking for is a sleeve, not a case. One that is lightweight and thin so it can fit into my messenger bag's sleeve. Anyway... still thinking it through.


Maybe perchance you were looking for something like this? Only weighs 5 ounces.

http://sfbags.com/products/ipad-cases/slipcase-ipad.php

I ordered one of these (see link below) for the TimBuk2 messenger bag since it doesn't have a padded sleeve. Should be arriving sometime tomorrow.

http://www.sfbags.com/products/sleevecases/sleevecases.htm

Best Wishes!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I was going to get a M-Edge case and am still tempted but with the wait I ordered the Apple case.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Maybe perchance you were looking for something like this? Only weighs 5 ounces.
> 
> http://sfbags.com/products/ipad-cases/slipcase-ipad.php
> 
> ...


Eeyore, I think you're right. These look great. I explored the site and am interested in the sleevecase that's now available for the iPad (it's in stock now). It's kind of pricey, though. Still thinking...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooh, I like the Portable Muzetto bag....<will not buy another bag, will not buy another bag>

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I have purchased stuff from sfbags (Waterfield Design) before and they make some very high quality goods. I've never been disappointed with their service or equipment. Same high quality as Timbuk2, which is why I like them. Just my $ .02

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

<will not buy another bag><will not buy another bag>

Betsy


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> <will not buy another bag><will not buy another bag>
> 
> Betsy


HA!!!!!!!!!!!You know you are going to do it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

<hummmmmmmm>

I can't hear you.....


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

What's that? Betsy's buying another bag

Which one?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the one I'm NOT getting:
http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

These bags are so popular amongst the various iPad forum users that Waterfield has now posted this:

"The 10" Portable Muzetto has a rather long queue - Orders placed today will be sewn and shipped during the 2nd half of May."   


Sorry for being Out of Topic Jesslyn....

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw that!  It doesn't affect me because I'm NOT getting one.


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh Pretty... What color are you getting?  

I like the flame & copper..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm NOT getting the flame.  Although, strangely, I also like the green, though I'm not usually a fan of green.

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I LOVE that bag. Too bad I don't have an ipad to put in it.
Paula ny


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

You know Betsy, the weather in Vancouver can be quite unpredictable, with little rain showers throughout the year. That bag would be perfect.....  

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, I DO have other bags...and we're not going to Vancouver anytime soon...I have time!

Betsy


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow. Thanks for sharing this great news!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Eeyore (and others),

After comparing prices, reading reviews, etc., I decided to go with the Waterfield (SFbags) SleveCase made for the iPad. Here's the link:

http://sfbags.com/products/ipad-cases/sleevecases-ipad.php

Thanks for the link, Eeyore. I'll let you know how I like it!


----------



## Ruby03 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the products from http://www.medgestore.com/products/ipad. Really decent covers. I want the Page Sleeve, but it is a little pricy. One of my friend has two iPad cases, one is from sourcingmap where you will find their iPad cases and sleeves are cheap. The other one is from cimousa that has inexpensive and good quality cases. Maybe i will do my first online shopping with cimousa or sourcingmap.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby03, thanks for the links!  Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post!  Which iPad do you have?

Betsy


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

It's ok Betsy, I'm trying to resist the muzetto also. I just got a custom Timbuk2... I do NOT need a stylish leather satchel. I DON'T, right?


----------



## Ruby03 (Jun 2, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ruby03, thanks for the links! Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post! Which iPad do you have?
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. My iPad model is 64GB 3G unlocked. Nice to connect with you.


----------

